# Relationship Test: How Close Do You Sleep?



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

http://blog.aarp.org/2014/04/23/rel...8436_Couples?-Sleeping-Positions-Reveals-A-Lo

As for the most popular sleeping positions for couples:


42 percent slept back-to-back.
31 percent slept facing the same direction.
4 percent spent the night facing one another.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 16, 2015)

We start out facing the same direction but end up back to back. I am a hot sleeper,he gets cold. I want a King bed but he refuses,he prefers we keep the Queen. Says when we sleep in a King (hotel or whatever) he "loses" me. I wouldn`t know-when I`m asleep,I`m dead to the world. He wakes up a lot during the night.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2015)

We have a king size bed, and both of us change sleeping positions throughout the night.  We could both sleep in the same direction, face to face or back to back.  Neither of us are really back sleepers, but sometimes start out that way until we relax.  We do more spooning when the weather is cool, like when we're out camping...or else it just gets too hot.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 16, 2015)

Nobody sleeps in one position all night. 

I prefer a king sized bed. Cuddles before sleep is nice but when I'm ready to sleep I need my space.


----------



## Ina (Jan 16, 2015)

Should I keep my king sized Sleep Number bed, or get a single one?  This one is ten years old. :dunno:  I don't seem to be able to sleep much right now, but then again I sleep fitfully because of the arthritis in my hips. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2015)

I think if my husband was no longer with me, I'd downsize to a queen or full size bed, only because the bedroom is so tiny, there's hardly any space around the bed the way it is now.  I'll always have a dog or cat sleeping with me, I wouldn't personally recommend going smaller than full.


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a Whirling Dervish.  The boyfriend pretty much finds one spot and roots there for the night.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 16, 2015)

Because I have a number of sleep related problems (RLS snoring and insomnia) we have separate bedrooms. I'm not sure that even if I didn't suffer from these we wouldn't still enjoy the luxury of separate bedrooms. This probably stems from the fact we are both introverts. I've certainly spoken to many married individuals who I think would benefit enormously from separate bedrooms.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nobody sleeps in one position all night.



I pretty much do because the second-and I do mean second-I turn onto my left side,the reflux hits. Makes hubby laugh because it is instantaneous.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Because I have a number of sleep related problems (RLS snoring and insomnia) we have separate bedrooms. I'm not sure that even if I didn't suffer from these we wouldn't still enjoy the luxury of separate bedrooms. This probably stems from the fact we are both introverts. I've certainly spoken to many married individuals who I think would benefit enormously from separate bedrooms.



Separate bedrooms for the past 20 years!! Snoring and early rising the reason. When we built this home, I change the blueprint so that the master bath had a door from the second bedroom..We share the master bath and I have unlimited visiting rights to the master bedroom!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I pretty much do because the second-and I do mean second-I turn onto my left side,the reflux hits. Makes hubby laugh because it is instantaneous.



I can't sleep on my back because I immediately snore and wake myself up, so I'm on stomach or either side. Sleep studies show we change positions dozens of times each night.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 17, 2015)

we sleep back to back on a queen size bed.....our children said we need a new bed ...well mattress, and wife is thinking about a king size...... last summer we talked about putting carpet in the bed room and now if we are getting a new bed other things need to be done as well, the room needs new windows and if I am going to do that I might as well rebuild the closets ...so this coming spring I am going to gut the room and most likely not sleep all summer as I work again on our 100 year old house....


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

The wife and I start by facing each other holding hands. We do have an adjustable King bed which we love. After a few minutes of facing each other, I turn over and eventually fall asleep. This is a typical sleep pattern for me. Every spike is some type of movement which I do an awfully lot of. My wife's has very few spikes on her pattern.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2015)

Never go to a single bed, Ina.....it is horrible.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 17, 2015)

The first hour or so, we snuggle up in our king size bed, then Bella moves over to her side.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> The first hour or so, we snuggle up in our king size bed, then Bella moves over to her side.



Yes, Jackie. When we had Sassy, our Shih Tzu, the sleeping patterns were entirely different.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 2, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Because I have a number of sleep related problems (RLS snoring and insomnia) we have separate bedrooms. I'm not sure that even if I didn't suffer from these we wouldn't still enjoy the luxury of separate bedrooms. This probably stems from the fact we are both introverts. I've certainly spoken to many married individuals who I think would benefit enormously from separate bedrooms.



True! And some who would benefit from different houses.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2015)

To paraphrase Groucho Marx:

*Woman* (hugging Groucho): Closer ... closer ... closer!

*Groucho*: Any closer and I'll be behind you.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 10, 2015)

I would like to get a king size bed, but hubby won't agree when we have stayed at a motel with a king size bed he hates it, I love it ... At least I get some room.. I'm 5 ft tall and hubby is 6'2 and he puts his legs On my side  and if I want to stretch out I can't , he says he only uses that area because I dont need It. We have a fight over the sheets, quilt in the winter I like my shoulders covered and he likes his arms out so its a tug o war to have the quilt over my shoulders
I like the sound of Ken N TX' s arrangement sounds good if we ever get another home built.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

Because she goes to bed early and I somewhat of a night owl, we have separate (but equal) bedrooms.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Separate bedrooms for the past 20 years!! Snoring and early rising the reason. When we built this home, I change the blueprint so that the master bath had a door from the second bedroom..We share the master bath and I have unlimited visiting rights to the master bedroom!!View attachment 13079





Kadee46 said:


> I would like to get a king size bed, but hubby won't agree when we have stayed at a motel with a king size bed he hates it, I love it ... At least I get some room.. I'm 5 ft tall and hubby is 6'2 and he puts his legs On my side  and if I want to stretch out I can't , he says he only uses that area because I dont need It. We have a fight over the sheets, quilt in the winter I like my shoulders covered and he likes his arms out so its a tug o war to have the quilt over my shoulders
> *I like the sound of Ken N TX' s arrangement sounds good if we ever get another home built*.



We have been in this house 15 years now and it has worked out great!! I have a double bed and she has a queen..


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2015)

I remember when we first got a king sized bed. It was the first time I had ever slept with a woman and didn't touch her. But we have downsized from a four bedroom house to a two, one of which is used for an office. The King-sized bed is gone, replaced by a queen. My house is so small that when we bring in something new, we have to throw something out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone think that separate bedrooms means less love?  In our case we express our love in ways that don't require a bed .


----------



## Kadee (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree with you AZ Jim, love on my opinion, is caring for and being loving and kind  to a partner,not what go's on between the sheets.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Does anyone think that separate bedrooms means less love? * In our case we express our love in ways that don't require a bed .*



..


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Does anyone think that separate bedrooms means less love?  In our case we express our love in ways that don't require a bed .



I second or third that. :love_heart:


----------



## WindnSea (Feb 23, 2015)

I had to post here, this is too funny!  She always wants to "cuddle," and I dont like to be touched while I sleep.  Thinks start off cute with her sleeping on me, but after some time I get annoyed and have to push her away.  During the night I cant really tell what happens but I have been givin the name "Blanky Thief."  I wish I could be more affectionate when I sleep but am afraid I just dont like to.  I find I sleep best after I push her into her corner than sprawl across the bed facing away.  I have to admit I sleep like a jerk but really love her and am glad she doesn't take too much offense :sentimental:


----------



## Debby (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm with WindnSea.  Can't stand be touched at night but my husband is well trained by now and doesn't spoon, clutch, throw his legs over onto my side or anything like that.  Personally (and don't tell him) I'd love a separate bed, but that day may come soon enough on its own so I won't rush it.  And I don't agree with the premise of the original linked article because we've been married for 40 years and have no hesitation to plan how our daughter will dispose of our ashes together.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2018)

Kadee46 said:


> I would like to get a king size bed, but hubby won't agree when we have stayed at a motel with a king size bed he hates it, I love it ... At least I get some room.. I'm 5 ft tall and hubby is 6'2 and he puts his legs On my side  and if I want to stretch out I can't , he says he only uses that area because I dont need It. We have a fight over the sheets, quilt in the winter I like my shoulders covered and he likes his arms out so its a tug o war to have the quilt over my shoulders
> I like the sound of Ken N TX' s arrangement sounds good if we ever get another home built.



:lofl: That would drive me nuts. Just sayin.’


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2018)

We go to sleep facing each other holding hands. But during the night, I roll around a lot and could wake up on either side. We have a king adjustable bed, and I have my head slightly elevated as well as my feet. My wife only elevates her head.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 26, 2018)

This thread is three years old lol!  

Ron and I go to sleep facing each other, with our legs tangled.  We move around a little bit during the night and I usually have to get up once to pee and when I do, sometimes we're back to back to back, sometimes front to front, sometimes spooning.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2018)

We start out facing one another then I turn facing the other way. Since my husband has restless leg syndrome every few minutes positions change. Last night was a rough night because everytime his legs jumped they kicked my side. Over and over again. Finally I got up and went to sleep in another bedroom.My side still hurts from last night.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2018)

Sassy, there is a medication for that I believe, but forgot what it is. Maybe he can try it?


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 26, 2018)

My late husband had 'restless leg syndrome' and he was afraid to hurt me so we had to resort
to separate beds.


----------



## Linda (Nov 26, 2018)

My husband usually sleeps on his stomach and sometimes on one or another of his sides.  He and the 2 tiny dogs go to bed before I do.  I sleep on my sides, usually turning over several times in the night.  I spend a lot of my night reading a book with a flashlight.  We have a king size bed but they are really 2 twin beds pushed together.  I like a firm mattress and he likes his memory foam soft mattress, which I hate.  We haven't asked the dogs what they prefer but they do sleep closest to him.


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'm a Whirling Dervish.  The boyfriend pretty much finds one spot and roots there for the night.



Besides, he's like a giant hot water bottle.  I mean, he really radiates heat (very high metabolism, I guess).  Which would be great if we lived in the frozen north, but it seldom gets cold enough down here.  I'll start sweating after a couple minutes of snuggling and then I have to retreat to the other side of the bed.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 26, 2018)

*Perhaps you should be sleeping with me?*



Linda said:


> My husband usually sleeps on his stomach and sometimes on one or another of his sides.  He and the 2 tiny dogs go to bed before I do.  I sleep on my sides, usually turning over several times in the night.  I spend a lot of my night reading a book with a flashlight.  We have a king size bed but they are really 2 twin beds pushed together.  I like a firm mattress and he likes his memory foam soft mattress, which I hate.  We haven't asked the dogs what they prefer but they do sleep closest to him.




Perhaps you should be sleeping with me, as I hate memory foam mattresses just as much as you do, and the harder the better (regarding mattresses  !).

He could sleep with the dogs couldn't he  .


----------

